# Plugins



## Language Translator

Should you translate Plugins (as in programs which are installed into others such as language IDE to allow other programs to run on top of them) or should you leave it as Plugins?


----------



## texasweed

Plug-ins is fine, we also use plugiciels :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plug-in


----------



## danielle_davout

le terme recommandé par l’Office québécois de la langue française
plugiciel n. m.       
 Le terme _plugiciel_ a été proposé par l'Office québécois de la langue française (juin 1996) pour désigner cette notion. C'est un mot-valise formé à partir des mots _PLUs_ et _loGICIEL_. Le plugiciel constitue un « plus » en augmentant les performances du logiciel principal. 
La prononciation du _g_ est la même que dans _logiciel_. 
En France, le terme _module d'extension_ (déjà attesté) et sa forme elliptique _extension_ ont été adoptés par la Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie.


----------



## LV4-26

Plugiciel ? On peut difficilement faire plus vilain, comme mot.


----------



## danielle_davout

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Plugiciel ? On peut difficilement faire plus vilain, comme mot.


tout à fait d'accord !
ça fait plagiat
du genre "tu as vu ma nouvelle Rolleq ?"
moi j'aime bien module d'extension

* module d'extension* _(n. m.)_ 
_(Abréviation : extension n. f.)_
_(Anglais : plug-in.)_
Élément logiciel que l'on adjoint à une application pour en étendre les fonctions. 
et c'est le terme officiel 
(français, garanti J.O)
le lexique étranger-français est malheureusement encore plus commode que le français_étranger (pour ne pas dire anglais )

pour répondre complètement à 'Language Translator'
bien sûr qu'il faut traduire !!!
et module d'extension est meilleur que plugiciel
plus encore que courriel par rapport à mél !
pas besoin d'inventer un mot
extension : je "plug"
module : je "in"


----------



## Jim69

D'autant plus qu'un *plug-in* est bien un *module d'extension* à un logiciel, dans les faits.
Mais d'un autre côté, j'suis pas sûr que grand monde comprennent ce que cela signifie quand on parle de "module d'extension", alors qu'un "plug-in" c'est entré dans le langage courant... du moins il me semble non ?


----------



## danielle_davout

Jim69 said:
			
		

> c'est entré dans le langage courant... du moins il me semble non ?


 allez j'ose ...
Croyez-vous que la démocratie puisse fonctionner si le peuple n'est pas éduqué 

rien n'est perdu
il y a  *145,000* for *"module d'extension"

*c'est vrai qu'ils ne s'appliquent pas tous à un logiciel
mais j'y vois *un bon signe*
une carte son, vous la "plugger", non ?*
le "concept" est le même 

*


----------



## LV4-26

Jim69 said:
			
		

> alors qu'un "plug-in" c'est entré dans le langage courant... du moins il me semble non ?


 Ah ben, si je dois choisir entre _plug-in_ et _plugiciel, _j'opte pour _plug-in_, sans hésiter une seconde.


----------



## danielle_davout

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Ah ben, si je dois choisir entre _plug-in_ et _plugiciel, _j'opte pour _plug-in_, sans hésiter une seconde.


 moi aussi, mais quand j'ai raison, j'ai dû mal à transiger !
j'opte pour module d'extension !
c'est aux traducteurs d'imposer leurs choix
(quand les académies et assimilés sont en retard ou font fausse route ..)
plug-in a été adopté parce qu'il n' ya avait pas de choix  !
un pis-aller, c'est pas fait pour rester!

module d'extension, vous dis-je !
il y a déjà  *10,500* for *"module d'extension" sur les sites *.ca*

Vous aurez besoin d'un *module d'extension* intégré
au lieu du "plug a plug-in"
on a
ajouter /intégrer le *"module d'extension"*


----------



## danielle_davout

"module d'extensions a déjà son entrée dans Eurodicautom (*THE          *European Terminology Database! )
                         Automation - Computer Science - Data Processing - Information Technology *(AU)*
http://europa.eu.int/eurodicautom/edic/images/lgEN1.gif
                                                                                                                  (1)                                          
                                                                                TERM                                                                                                      plug-in                                                                                                                    
                                                                                Reference                                                                                                      JORF, 16.3.1999                                                                                                                    
                                                                                Note                                                                                                      {DOM}  data processing                                                                                                                                                                       http://europa.eu.int/eurodicautom/edic/images/lgFR1.gif
                                                                                Definition                                                       élément logiciel que l'on adjoint à une application pour en étendre les fonctions                                                                                   
                                                                                Reference                                                                                                      JORF, 16.3.1999                                                                                                                                      (1)                                          
                                                                                TERM                                                                                                      module d'extension                                                                                                                    
                                                                                Reference                                                                                                      JORF, 16.3.1999


----------



## LV4-26

D'accord pour _module d'extension. _


----------



## Jim69

ah, j'ai jamais été bon en philosophie 
Personnellement j'ai toujours pensé qu'une langue vivante est faite pour évoluer, et intégrer des mots étrangers dans une langue n'est pas un mal en soi si le mot équivalent n'existait pas auparavant. C'est d'autant plus vrai à mes yeux quand le mot étranger (souvent Anglais il faut bien l'admettre) ne peut se traduire en un simple mot, mais en une phrase plus ou moins complexe. Après il est vrai que *module d'extension* n'est pas des plus complexes.


----------



## danielle_davout

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> D'accord pour _module d'extension. _


Yes !!!!
(= super ! , vous m'en voyez ravie, j'en suis fort aise, ....)


----------



## nopal

Bonjour amis forer@s 
Je travaille avec des logiciels dits"libres"-comme Mozilla-Firefox , Thunderbird et quelques autres non-billgatsiens et les "plugs-ins" tels que dictionnaires de correction , de synonymes , d'acquision d'images ,de son ...sont toujours appelés *Extensions *(tout court)dans les versions françaises .
René

EDIT 
Les extensions sont des petits programmes (écrits en XUL) qui se présentent sous forme d'un fichier .xpi (prononcer _zippy_) et s'installent dans les logiciels de la famille Mozilla, permettant d'apporter de nouvelles fonctionnalités à l'interface.
 Il ne faut pas confondre les _plugins_ avec les _extensions_. Les plugins permettent de lire des contenus internet que Mozilla ne sait pas lire nativement (comme le Java, le Flash ou les vidéos intégrées à une page Internet...). Ce ne sont donc pas des extensions et ne sont pas recensés ici. Pour avoir plus d'information sur les plugins ou en installer, visitez PluginDoc.


----------



## Language Translator

Is plugiciels a combination of the french for softwear (logicel) and plugin?


----------



## Language Translator

I suppose most French people would understand plugin rather than plugiciel?


----------



## LV4-26

Language Translator said:
			
		

> I suppose most French people would understand plugin rather than plugiciel?


Yes, they certainly would.


----------



## danielle_davout

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Yes, they certainly would.


 pas si sûr !

combien d'anglophones confondent plug-in et add-on ?

pourquoi voudriez vous que les francophones fassent mieux !


----------



## LV4-26

danielle_davout said:
			
		

> pas si sûr !
> 
> combien d'anglophones confondent plug-in et add-on ?
> 
> pourquoi voudriez vous que les francophones fassent mieux !


 Je réponds "oui" à la question "ont-ils plus de chances de comprendre _plug-ins_ que de comprendre _plugiciels_ ?", et seulement à celle-là.


----------



## danielle_davout

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Je réponds "oui" à la question "ont-ils plus de chances de comprendre _plug-ins_ que de comprendre _plugiciels_ ?", et seulement à celle-là.


j'aurais préféré que vous posiez la question

ont-ils plus de chances de comprendre _"modules d'extension"_ que de comprendre _plugiciels_ ?"


----------



## LV4-26

danielle_davout said:
			
		

> j'aurais préféré que vous posiez la question
> 
> ont-ils plus de chances de comprendre _"modules d'extension"_ que de comprendre _plugiciels_ ?"


 Là, la réponse est encore "oui", mais d'une courte tête, cette fois. 

Je suis d'accord pour préférer _(modules d')extension_ aux deux autres, mais si l'on me demande lequel des trois est le plus familier aux oreilles des utilisateurs français, je ne peux, en toute honnêteté, que répondre _plug-ins. _Ils le voient tous les jours parmi les menus de leurs applications.

Après, Language Translator fera ce qu'il voudra en fonction de ses propres critères.


----------



## danielle_davout

d'accord, on en a été gavé des 'plugins', mais on sait encore ce qu'est une extension.
On a mis du temps pour trouver la meilleure expression, d'accord
"plugin" a fait l'affaire  
maintenant les francophones comprennent le mot plugin
mais aussi le concept
je pense qu'ils n'auront pas trop de mal à reconnaître dans "module d'extension" le plugin qu'ils connaissent s'ils le connaissent 
mais
les nouveaux arrivants eux comprendront plus vite un mot français, non ?


----------



## LV4-26

danielle_davout said:
			
		

> je pense qu'ils n'auront pas trop de mal à reconnaître dans "module d'extension" le plugin qu'ils connaissent s'ils le connaissent
> mais
> les nouveaux arrivants eux comprendront plus vite un mot français, non ?


D'accord.


			
				nopal said:
			
		

> Les plugins permettent de lire des contenus internet que Mozilla ne sait pas lire nativement (comme le Java, le Flash ou les vidéos intégrées à une page Internet...).


Les plug-ins ne sont pas liés uniquement à l'Internet. Certaines applications possèdent des modules d'extension (je montre l'exemple ) qui permettent d'améliorer leurs performances. Je ne suis pas très pointu en informatique mais je dirais que ces modules sont, en quelque sorte, des programmes dans le programme.
Exemple : j'ai un éditeur de partitions. Quand je l'ouvre, j'ai accès, entre autres, à un menu "plug-ins" (c'est une version anglaise) qui me permet d'avoir des fonctionnalités supplémentaires.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> ...qui me permet d'avoir des fonctionnalités supplémentaires.


Comme qui dirait des _extensions_ quoi...


----------



## danielle_davout

des exemples de modules d'extension de logiciels de navigation ont été donnés, nous aurions pu en choisir d'autres bien sûr
n'importe quel logiciel modulaire  ( ça existe quand même sous windows)
pour citer un de mes favoris sous windows
TotalCommander (un must : ) ): 
exemples de *modules* additionnels : 
module de compression : employés pour ouvrir des fichiers compressés non gérés en interne: iso, bz2 ...
module "système de fichier" permettant d'atteindre des disques inaccessibles sous Windows : Linux, Palm ...
on peut configurer les *extensions* de compression ...


quand je parlais des nouveaux arrivants, je ne pensais pas à la déferlante sur la Toile, mais aux jeunes ou au moins jeunes qui  abordent l'informatique
en tant qu'utilisateurs 
ils peuvent tout aussi bien utiliser des logiciels liés à la photographie !


----------



## sympa

Et comment dirait-on "plugin manager" en français?
Merci beacoup


----------



## Salvatos

Pour moi ce serait un gestionnaire de modules OU d'extensions (pas les deux, ça ferait trop long). Mais « gestionnaire d'extensions » pourrait prêter à confusion à bien y penser, donc va pour modules.


----------



## Jim69

Ben c'est vrai là que pour le coup, dire "gestionnaire de plugins" ça serait un peut bizarre...
Le "gestionnaire des modules d'extension" semble le plus approprié.


----------



## Jim69

Salvatos said:


> Pour moi ce serait un gestionnaire de modules OU d'extensions (pas les deux, ça ferait trop long). Mais « gestionnaire d'extensions » pourrait prêter à confusion à bien y penser, donc va pour modules.


Plus court très certainement, mais "gestionnaire de modules", c'est beaucoup trop vague...
Enfin du moins, il me semble.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Tiens, un vieux fil réactivé ! 
Dans mon menu Firefox je lis « modules _complémentaires_ ».
(et oui, pour manager, gestionnaire me semble évident)


----------

